# Was ist mit Eclipse los?



## tollo (27. Nov 2008)

Irgendwie ist in den neuen Versionen ein Haufen Mist dazugekommen. Ich entwickle hauptsaechlich mit Java, wenn ich also wenn ich den Run Task starte will ich nicht jedesmal einen Dialog sehen der mich fraegt ob ich es einfach so ausfuehre oder auf dem Server starten will.

Frueher konnte man auch einfach Ctrl+F11 druecken um den letzten Run Befehl auszufuehren. Das geht irgendwie nicht mehr oder nicht mehr immer. Oft wird versucht einfach die gerade offene Klasse auszufuehren. Was nicht klappt wenn keine main Methode da ist.

Wie auch immer, ich will wenn ich Ctrl+F11 druecke das zuletzt ausgefuehrte Programm starten. Geht das irgendwie?


----------



## maki (27. Nov 2008)

Welche Version?

Wenn es nciht 3.4 ist, installiere dir doch glech die neue, ansonsten kannst du es mit einem neuen Workspace versuchen und clean als startparameter angeben.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2008)

Der Run Button wurde Kontext sensitiv gestalltet. Er versucht nun anhand deiner aktuellen Selektion die passende Launch Configuration zu finden. Manchmal macht das Sinn, manchmal aber auch nicht. In jedem Fall hätte deutlicher auf den Unterschied hingewiesen werden müssen (dieses Verhalten gibt es seit 3.3).
Wie auch immer, in den Preferences kannst du das alte Verhalten wieder herstellen.

*verschieb*


----------

